# Newbie



## Mcreedy (Nov 7, 2021)

Thanks for letting me in. I've been tempted so many times to buy the mk2 TT 2.0 Quatro and now I think its time. I always see them about and they still catch my eye every time. Any one in the Sunderland Tyne and Wear area in this group?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mcreedy, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mcreedy (Nov 7, 2021)

hello, I'm looking for a mk2 Quatro. Whats the chances of getting a good un on here?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No MK2s in there in the last six months.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mcreedy (Nov 7, 2021)

😤


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Mcreedy (Nov 7, 2021)

thanks, busy looking around the site. Do you have a section of owners cars pictures?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

not sure couple of pics of mine if that helps


----------



## Mcreedy (Nov 7, 2021)

very nice, 'm more a fan of the MkII but that is a motor to be proud of.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Mcreedy said:


> thanks, busy looking around the site. Do you have a section of owners cars pictures?


Hi, It's named the Showcase.








Showcase


Showcase index




www.ttforum.co.uk




Hoggy.


----------



## Mcreedy (Nov 7, 2021)

thanks checking that out now


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! 
Here's a good post if you have your eye on a Mk2. Lots of great information and links for various topics geared specifically for the new or potential owner -








FAQ - Mk2 Coupe & Roadster New User Information


Intended for new and potential Mk2 TT owners, these posts will provide you with some really good information on both the Coupe and Roadster to help you with topics such as factory specs, available options, potential mechanical or engine issues. As with any used car be sure to investigate the...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## Mcreedy (Nov 7, 2021)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> Here's a good post if you have your eye on a Mk2. Lots of great information and links for various topics geared specifically for the new or potential owner -
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give that good viewing cheers


----------

